# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Eure coolsten Spünge oder einfach nur feine Fotos

## Jac.

seas!!!


stellt mal eure coolsten fotos rein.....würde mich interesieren...


fg.

ich fang mal an mit unserem ziel sprung "local dh" an....

----------


## Jac.

habt ses keine gscheiten fotos von euch...????????


wäre schonn cool, so zu sehne wie ihr so abgehts...


mfg.

Jakob

----------


## Strunki

Da musst glaub ich einfach ma warten bis nachmittag wird *gg*

Foto von jemanden aus Stollberg


Foto von mir in Rangsdorf, sieht ganz gut aus find ich, man glaubts kaum aber ich bin über den StepUp gekommen und bin nicht "angestoßen"  :Big Grin: 


Kollesch in Rangsdorf


Vielleicht nicht wirklich geil, aber ich finds an spitzen Anliegerfoto

----------


## Silent



----------


## Dr. Dollar

mein favourite pic von mir:

https://www.downhill-board.com/attac...1&d=1147638664

----------


## Strunki

Nice One

----------


## Cove Rider

meine bilder:

Look back: www.pinkbike.com/photo/703303/
Tabletop: www.pinkbike.com/photo/702717/
Gap (leider kaputt): www.pinkbike.com/photo/702695/

----------


## stiffmeister

NICEEEEE  Cove Rider 


REEEEESPEECT !!!!!


MFG Stiffmeister

----------


## Lordz

ja hallo jakob ? 
Umar schaffer ?

hali hallo , i bins da willi !

----------


## der koch

letztes jahr in saalbach. pics by schnur :Smile:

----------


## Biker753

meine besten heuer:


nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/attach...chmentid=48373
www.gravityriders.net/images/...stival0590.jpg
www.gravityriders.net/images/...TQ/dsc3740.jpg
www.gravityriders.net/images/...TQ/dsc3889.jpg
www.gravityriders.net/images/...TQ/dsc3902.jpg


www.gravityriders.net/temp/flipseq.jpg
www.reiter-foto.com/Galerie/B...s/IMG_7112.jpg

----------


## pAz

von mir ein paar,nix mit viel aktion aber naja,heuer wird hoffentlich entlich mal mehr fotgrafiert

----------


## pAz

kumpels beim dirten

----------


## m0le

Paar Impressionen aus der heurigen Saison, nix wirklich aufregendes aber finds trotzdem nett  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trash Monkey

www.pinkbike.com/photo/798841/

das gfällt ma guat, guate Kamera und gut troffen! Thanks Kev

----------


## Laubfrosch

schaut aber dafür gwaltig gut aus!!!

 :EEK!: 

vo mir gibts a bald wieder bilder. wenn ich die aus dem assi stück in bellwald bekomm  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

jo, finds auch cool! 
umso blöder dass der typ aus england is und ziemlich viel haben will für das foto  :Cool:  
wäre ein nettes poster

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm ich glaub ich hab mit den 5.10 schuhen einfach zuviel grip und steh immer so blöd aufn pedalen^^.


ich lad später mal die bilder hoch.

haha voll cool da sieht ma meine individuelle linie die sich im race run als perfekte unausgefahrene linie herausstellte.

----------


## pAz

fotos aus wagrain, kommentare erwünscht:
leider hat die qualität beim verkleinern stark gelitten  :Frown: 

#1
#2
#3

----------


## Aca

> schaut aber dafür gwaltig gut aus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> vo mir gibts a bald wieder bilder. wenn ich die aus dem assi stück in bellwald bekomm


warst auch in bellwald?  :Big Grin:  von wo hast du die bilder??  :Smile:  war eine staubige angelegenheit in bellwald :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hi die 2-3 bilder die ich jetz habe sind alle vom teamkollegen nach seinem run geschossen worden.

also nach free men.

lizenz elite sollte er komplett drauf haben.

aber schau doch für seine bilder unter fotos.mtb-news.de und such nach bellwald....

ansonsten im traildevils.ch forum sind massig eher nicht so tolle bilder.

also war mal wieder 10000 blitze aber keine gscheiden bilder.

wie liefs bei dir?

war recht staubig  :Lol:  :Lol: 

ich leck heut noch meine wunden...

----------


## Aca

> wie liefs bei dir?
> 
> war recht staubig 
> 
> ich leck heut noch meine wunden...



naja...ich leck auch noch meine wunden :Big Grin:  im rennlauf gestürtzt...leider...aber hat spass gemacht... :Smile: 

danke für den hinweis für die pics...hab 2 gefunden...

----------


## bushbaby

Also wenn ma sich die Bilder so anschaut, merkt ma wiedermal wie grottenschlecht ma selber is  :Frown:  Respekt!!  :Kewl Pics!:

----------


## Nellie

Bushbaby, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Aber wir Mädels gehen´s halt schön langsam an. (Nette Ausrede!)  :Mr Purple:

----------


## bushbaby

@ Nellie: 
Genau :Big Grin:  Aber ma trainiert eh fleißig, des wird schon! Und solangs Spaß macht is eigentlich eh wurscht  :Wink:

----------


## Cove Rider

@Paz: Echt geile Racebilder dabei

Hier von mir vom Wochenende

----------


## Judge

is zwar nix besonderes aber mir gefällts irgendwie

----------


## kitschi

des foto is sicher mit ner handycam gmacht :Big Grin:  und es is grottenschlecht in den augen eines fotografen :Wink:

----------


## Judge

ne das war mit ner richtigen cam

----------


## kitschi

i schätz mal des foto is im original größer oder???
und was für kamera war des bitte???

----------


## stephan-

> des foto is sicher mit ner handycam gmacht und es is grottenschlecht in den augen eines fotografen



Man, der Typ ist 13.
Ist doch in Ordnung das Foto, gibt wesentlich schlimmere, auf denen man gar nichts erkennt - hier aber nicht der Fall.

----------


## pAz

wers noch nicht gesehen hat, 2 neue fotos:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html

----------


## Laubfrosch

letzteres schaut echtgeil aus.

----------


## Old_Freak

Neues Teil am Hometrail:

----------


## klana_radikala

neues vom hometrail, nachtshooting



mehr auf downriders.com

----------


## noox

Attachment sehen dort nur Registrierte.

----------


## klana_radikala

sry
ich hasse es wenn jemand in unserem forum herum bastelt ohne mich darüber zu informieren

----------


## two6bitch

hier ein paar pics vom shoot in meinen Backyard und in der schottergrube gnadendorf im bez. mistelbach. 
pics by Konsti smola

----------


## Mr.V

Sehr schön, gefällt mir gut. Vor allem das Vierte  :Smile:

----------


## entropie

i find das erste irendwie geil. vill ein bissl kleinerer bildausschnitt...

----------


## Pinzgauner

Da ist entweder jemand irre oder hat nicht auf sein passwort aufgepasst :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chisi

wenn er sich heute erst angemeldet hat, und jeder seiner beiträge so war :EEK!:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

was von gestern im schnee:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html

lg

----------


## Mr.V

Ah, im Schnee heizen ist doch was feines. Schöne Bilder  :Smile:

----------


## der koch

paar neue in meiner galerie:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-3062.html

----------


## Laubfrosch

von der Fotosession mim Alex Pusch.




und noch zu zweit
mit grenzwertiger kurvenlage

----------


## DasMatti

in der kurve machst wohl gerne bilder  :Wink: 
schaut cool aus

----------


## Laubfrosch

nene sind noch von der gleichen session  :Wink: 

nur hatte die letzte zeit nie bock was online zu stelln.

----------


## Poison :)

schaut guad aus!
des 2. is cool, der vordere fährt noch?  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Hihi sollte eigentlich a trainbild werden, aber der vordere Teil des Zuges ist entgleist :Wink: 


Den hat's voll ausgehebelt. Die Stelle is soo nice zu fahren. 
Zugegeben er liegt dort

----------


## .daniel



----------


## pAz

hammer foto!
 :Way To Go:

----------


## Philipp

@Per:
Ist die Strecke am Tiergarten, nähe Shore Drop/Gap das nicht mehr steht??

----------


## Laubfrosch

die strecke ist dort wo die plastikpengpeng kugeln liegen  :Wink: 

ziemlich genau zwischen shore gap(das nicht mehr steht) und stromschneisse  :Smile:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/1/fairclough_dh_by_Dasilenz.jpg


wenn der bist der ich denke, dass du bist hats kurz danach ziemlich gescheppert, oder?
ich hoffe dir gehts wieder gut.

ist jedenfalls ein exzellentes foto  :Way To Go:

----------


## Laubfrosch

fresh.. gugg mal ins fotoalbum von .daniel  :Wink: 

aber du hast recht.

----------


## .daniel

danke

----------


## fipu

Zwar kein wirklich spektakuläres Foto, aber ein altes... :Big Grin: 

Das war etwa anno 2000. Noch mit einem Centurion NoPogo Monster DH mit einer Hanebrink.

----------


## klamsi

Sehr fein und des Rot vom Helm passt perfeckt zum Rahmen.  :Cool:

----------


## The Rockstar

haha, der lenker!!!
 :Thumb Up:

----------


## fipu

An dem Rad war alles zum lachen! :Big Grin:

----------


## The Rockstar

wiso sind da keine 3.0 gazalotti dran? dann wäre es perfekt!  :Cry:

----------


## maggyrider

Von der ersten bike-session im neuen jahr...
Aber da es jetzt grade ziemlich schneit, wirds vorerst auch nicht mehr so schnell zu einer neuen kommen  :Frown: 

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...161-cat-1.html
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...160-cat-1.html
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...159-cat-1.html

----------


## Fünsee

Superman und Bigair

----------


## stephan-

Balls of steel  :EEK!: 


Was macht man mit Ski/Snowboard eigentlich wenn man ein so großes Teil einen Meter zu kurz springt und ins Flat klatscht?!

----------


## daday

> Was macht man mit Ski/Snowboard eigentlich wenn man ein so großes Teil einen Meter zu kurz springt und ins Flat klatscht?!


schmerzen tut man dann für ein paar tage :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fünsee

> Balls of steel 
> 
> 
> Was macht man mit Ski/Snowboard eigentlich wenn man ein so großes Teil einen Meter zu kurz springt und ins Flat klatscht?!


nur so unter uns, ich bin beim grossen auch einen meter zu kurz gesprungen, warte nur noch auf die fotos von vorne, wo man dies auch sehen kann.

----------


## fipu

Sieht gut aus! @FünseeIn dem Fall keine "Balls of steel" mehr?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Fünsee

dochdoch, denen ist nichts passiert  :Smile:  die landung war zum glück relativ weich.

----------


## pAz

fett!!!  :Way To Go:

----------


## biker_john

Wow wirklich nicht schlecht, bis ich auf diesem Niveau bin vergehen sicherlich noch Jahre, sollte ich denn je schaffen. Leider habe ich auch nur 3 Mal die Woche Zeit zum Trainieren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

wo ist das problem?

----------


## Goldfisch

echt supergaile bilder
gefallen mir sehr jut
mach wieter so und liefer uns mehr bidler,wennd hasch

grüße

----------


## Fünsee

da noch das Bild von vorne. könnte auch in den Kompressionsthread (Foto Lukas Blaser Fahrer Ich)

----------


## dolcho

wo is das denn genau ?
schade dass ich kein skiegebiet in der nähe kenn, wo man abgehen kann.

----------


## fipu

Ich nehm mal an, dass das auf dem Mythen ist, den Fahnen Hintergrund nach.

----------


## The Rockstar

ich nehme mal an, dass der gute alte satz: "typisch demo fahrer!" wieder mal zum einsatz kommt!  :Wink: 

ne passt schon, sick!

----------


## Fünsee

> wo is das denn genau ?
> schade dass ich kein skiegebiet in der nähe kenn, wo man abgehen kann.


Ist im Mythenpark in der Zentralschweiz. war aber auch ein organisiertes treffen mit zwei fahrer, ist also nicht offiziell geöffnet für biker.

----------


## worship_mud

Bilder vom Renn-/Traingswochenende in Pieve di Teco/Italien vom 12.03. - 15.03.2010.
fantastische gegend, leute, strecke...ALLES!!!! good times!

----------


## Bruchpilot

Schönes Wetter, schöne Bilder,  Was will man mehr!!!

----------


## Victor96

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxkj_IJgiqk

----------


## Decolocsta

is weder ein cooler Sprung noch ein feines Foto,
desweiteren hast doch schon im anderen Thread für
das schlechte Vid auf die Mütze bekommen, was
erwartest du nun hier?

----------


## The Rockstar

wäre ich jetzt der admin würde ich folgendes sagen:"achtung, achtung! der banhammer sitz heute locker!"(nebenbei bin ich somit absofort für ne altersbeschränkung. facebook oder studi/mein vz kann man auch erst ab einem gewissen alter nutzen)

----------


## grunzl

gut, dass du nicht der admin bist.

----------


## Heili

Du bist für ne Altersbegrenzung? Haha ^^ aber selbst so nen vorpupertären Spruch im Profil stehen haben "big dicks, big dicks, whatcha gonna do, when they cum on you?"

----------


## smoe

hab mir das gleiche gedacht..

find "the rockstar"s auftreten da im forum ziemlich amüsant.. schön proletig und überall einen blöden kommentar abgeben!

----------


## Laubfrosch

haha, wie nice.

ok den bösen spruch erspar ich mir.

ich wäre nicht dafür, weil das alter bei unserem sport doch relativ egal ist und grad den jungen einsteigern zu nem gscheidn bike zB gholfen werden soll und net so ner baumarkt mühlen mit dene se dann dropen gehn...

----------


## Heili

Vor allem jedem der kein High-End Bike hat und dessen Sattelstütze die falsche Farbe hat.

----------


## vorarlberger

das erste wahr an 360 bei corona sprungtag
  und  pic 2-3 dh- in leibnitz

----------


## Reini

> das erste wahr an 360 bei corona sprungtag
>   und  pic 2-3 dh- in leibnitz


Und ich seh nix  :Wink:

----------


## Old_Freak

Schöne Schmuddelsession letzten Sonntag:

----------


## Ghostrider93

richtig soooo, auch bei Schnee die kurze Hose  :Cool:  
mfg

----------


## DarkSecret

fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/601699

Foto wurde vom Punkt gemacht  :Thumb Up: 
In der Ibc Gallery von mir noch mehr Bilder  :Smile:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

paar pics von heute:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-6334.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-6335.html

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...hoto-6337.html

lg

----------


## uwerich

vor 10 tagen im wienerwald :Mr. Yellow: 


danke den fleißigen bauherren

und küsst den wettergott :Rolleyes: 

u

----------


## grisch

> vor 10 tagen im wienerwald
> 
> 
> danke den fleißigen bauherren
> 
> und küsst den wettergott
> 
> u



hast du da wirklich rückstrahler auf deiner gabel?  :EEK!:

----------


## Das_Viech

lol, das is der spot in salmannsdorf, den wir aufgebaut haben  :Smile: 

schön mal andere fahren zu sehen

----------


## uwerich

@grisch: hast du da wirklich rückstrahler auf deiner gabel? 


naja,  :Redface:  a bissl komisch find ich es ja selber.


abr......  wenn ich nachts in wien die freeridelinie fahre gibts so scho genug ärger mit der rennleitung, ...spar mir damit pro stop knapp 30euro, dass ist mir diese  7 pickerl wert (brav weiß, rot, orange). auch wenn downhilltechnik die herren von der pozilei meist eh sehr interessiert.


so gesehen hab ich abr glück, dass du meine speichenreflektoren nicht gesehen hast :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface: 

spaß machts trotzdem, und wenns stört....follow me to the next drop :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

mal wieder was ansehnliches von mir, alle von poison geschossen:

#1- Sprung
#2- Turn
#3- Loose

----------


## Ghostrider93

Am Localspot->

----------


## stephan-

DH Karre mit Halbschale?!

----------


## BoB

> DH Karre mit Halbschale?!


ist nicht sehr empfehlenswert, ich habs schon ausprobiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghostrider93

Der Helm ist ja nicht unbedingt vom Fahrrad abhängig, eher vom Terrain.
Ich hab mit dem Helm schon eine Überlenkerlandung gemacht. -Klappt wunderbar  :Big Grin: 

Nein, aber da sind net so fette Dinger und bei dem Wetter nur fürn paar kleine Jumps?!

mfg

----------


## stephan-

Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren bei harmloseren Sachen und selten bei großen. Aber kann ja eh jeder machen wie er möchte. Aber beim Gesicht versteh ich keinen Spaß, daher setz ich auch lokal den FF auf.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren bei harmloseren Sachen und selten bei großen. Aber kann ja eh jeder machen wie er möchte. Aber beim Gesicht versteh ich keinen Spaß, daher setz ich auch lokal den FF auf.


merkt man eh bei deinem technik traingsvideo:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1g3P...eature=related

LG

----------


## stephan-

Wusste gar nicht, dass ich ein weißes BB7 mit Boxxer WC fahre.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vuntzam

> merkt man eh bei deinem technik traingsvideo: 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1g3P...eature=related
> 
> LG


deshalb hat er ja die haube auf, du musst nämlich bedenken wennst mit an 50er gegen an baum fahrst is da helm warscheinlich kaputt aber die haube ned, also kann nur die haube sicherer sein! :Way To Go:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

stimmt eigentlich, anschauliche Überlegung!

----------


## fullspeedahead

Hi, da der Joga ein paar feine Pics von mir geschossen hat, wollt ich mich und mein Wilson hier auch einmal verewigen:





und falls jemand grad ein feines, gebrauchtes Enduro sucht:
bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...product=271673

----------


## pazi

> Hi, da der Joga ein paar feine Pics von mir geschossen hat, wollt ich mich und mein Wilson hier auch einmal verewigen:
> 
> und falls jemand grad ein feines, gebrauchtes Enduro sucht:
> bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...product=271673


Feine Pics!
Wo wurden die aufgenommen?

----------


## Reini

> Feine Pics!
> Wo wurden die aufgenommen?


Bischofsmais, letztes Wochenende

----------


## Lorenz92

ist jemand vom 22-24.5. in lac blanc?

----------


## pAz

5 neue von mir: https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2499.html 
mMn 1,2 gelungene dabei (leogang kurve, wagrain wallride)

----------


## robsen

Nach 5 Jahren das erste Foto von mir.
Gestern Semmering Roadgap

----------


## dolcho

legoland

----------


## DasMatti

überall tauchen jetzt mein bilder auf  :Smile: 
bin ja froh das ich dabei war, weil das bild schaut grad ziemlich bearbeitet aus.

----------


## dolcho

copy & pastemehr is da nicht, MAtti  :Wink:

----------


## pyrosteiner

Wann wart Ihr zwei denn in Leogang???

Ich war am Samstag dort mit einigen Leuten aus Regensburg und München... Sonntag Saalbach. Fotos sind leider Mangelware... alle fahrgeil gewesen  :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

ja am freitag.

----------


## magsn

mein größter drop (leogang)
und das collste pic von mir (nordpark)

lg magsn

----------


## Poison :)

same outfit  :Lol:   https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...oto=6842&cat=1

----------


## pAz

flying high

scatchy line

loose

----------


## noox

Nordkette-Downhill:

Roadgap

Radstudio-Kurve

----------


## noox

Paar Fotos vom Closing Weekend in Wagrain. Danke an Rü für's Fotografieren!

Anlieger nach Wall
Kurve Ride from Top
Anlieger Memories I
1. Waldeinfahrt
Anlieger Memories II

----------


## Red

Nicht viel Action aber ich find das Foto fein.
Les Gets Canyon Trail

Und da ist der Fotograph leider in Deckung gesprungen, statt festzuhalten wie ich die nächsten zehn Meter auf dem Hintern rutsche.
Morzine im Matsch

----------

